# New Beechaser N.E. Ohio



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like you are making great plans...that is one of the keys to successful keeping, staying ahead of the bees and having extra equipment for the contingencies. I have a cypress mill a few miles from my home...my cypress boxes hold up really well. Good luck and enjoy the ride. From a former Geauga County (Chardon) boy now living in the Florida Panhandle


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

Well, if you know Chardon, You know Montville. That's where I am. When is the last time you were in Chardon?


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

Also, just paid attention to your handle. B52EW is that in..... B-52 Electronics Warfare? or just a coincidence?


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Played a lot of baseball as a kid in Hambden, Montville, and Thompson. I visited Chardon at Thanksgiving...got to snow again. Yes, I was a B52 EW.


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

I was a Titan II ICBM Electronics/Guidance Troop. Thanks for your service!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Hail, fellow Cold-Warrior! Enjoy those bees...they are amazing creatures. My biggest lesson has been, "let the bees be bees...they are the experts."


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

I work with a gal that worked on your "butt guns" back in 90's. I was a 70-80's guy


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave! Thank you both from a Marine.


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome!! We are in Newbury, apiary is out in Cherry Valley right now. Moving hives here, and to Burton in the spring.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Best to you all this Spring! It's cool to have other common connections in addition to the bees.


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

Semper Fi Marine! Did you ever spend any time on Okinawa? Seems like most marines end up over there at some point. I was on "The Rock" 78-82.


----------



## DaveSchade (Jan 24, 2017)

Are you members of Geauga Beekeepers Association?


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------

